# Anderson Silva ruled out until early next year after cracking ribs in the first round



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

*Ed Soares gives further details on Anderson Silva’s rib injury*

Ed Soares, the manager and translator of UFC middleweight champion, Anderson Silva has today given further detail on the extent of “The Spider’s” rib injury that he sustained just days before he faced Chael Sonen at UFC 117, before explaining in his mind the man from Oregon doesn’t deserve an immediate rematch.

*Speaking via FightHype.com, Soares said:*

“It was really close because the doctors didn’t want him to fight. He hurt his rib last Friday in sparring. He hurt it, but he didn’t think it was hurt that bad and then Sunday morning, I had about 13 missed calls in a matter of 25 minutes. They were all from Anderson and he was calling me to tell me he was in pain. He couldn’t breathe. I took him to the hospital and they X-Rayed each rib and they noticed that it was a bit swollen, but there was no fracture. They said it was bruised ribs, but the way he reacted when they touched it and how tender they were, they said it was in the muscle as well as the bruise. I’m not a doctor, but this is just what they told us. They prescribed some Ibuprofen 800 for him because it was so close to the fight, they couldn’t do any Vicodin.”

“The doctors said, ‘I really don’t recommend that he fights,’ but Anderson said, ‘No man, the show must go on. I’m going to fight.’ I put it this way, he was supposed to corner Mark Munoz on Sunday for his fight against Okami, but I made him stay at home in bed. He was just lying around and letting his ribs heal up on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday because we travelled. He didn’t train again until we got to Oakland. He gave his ribs about a 5-day rest.”

On the possibility of Sonnen securing an immediate rematch, Soares said:

“I mean, I don’t necessarily think an immediate rematch is legitimate. It’s not like he won by decision. You got submitted, man. You were on top of him for 23 minutes of the fight and you couldn’t finish him. Anderson got a few bumps and bruises, but let’s be realistic, you’re on a guy 23 minutes and you couldn’t finish him? Why should he get a rematch?”

It’s widely expected that Silva will square off with former light heavyweight champion, Vitor Belfort next inside the octagon, although it’s highly unlikely it will go down this year. Stay tuned to MMABay for more news on this situation as we get it.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

RIBS! it's what's for DINNER UNNNGNGGGNGG

no but really.

this is interesting!


as an aside, to avoid +pee tests they could have used an non-opiate opoiod pain reliever like tramadol or darvocet, or more hardcore NSAIDs like piroxicam or celebrex. he was obviously hurtin.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Gotta agree with Soares in some sense, Sonnen was clearly winning that fight hands down, but despite tagging Silva several times and lying on top of him for 23 mins he still couldn't put him away. If Anderson's ribs really were as bad as has been made out then he deserves even more respect for for riding the storm and still finishing the fight.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

OK, if Silva has a lay off, an extension of 3 months or so, Belfort needs to suit up and fight a MW. 

Okami, Leben, Sonnen and Belcher are all there with no opponent.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Belfort vs. Okami for the number one spot :thumbsup:




> “I mean, I don’t necessarily think an immediate rematch is legitimate. It’s not like he won by decision. You got submitted, man. You were on top of him for 23 minutes of the fight and you couldn’t finish him. Anderson got a few bumps and bruises, but let’s be realistic, you’re on a guy 23 minutes and you couldn’t finish him? Why should he get a rematch?”


Thats the truth and nothing but the truth!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Belfort vs. Okami for the number one spot :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant handle the truth! but seriously dont get your guidance from this shmuck,, hes just scared that his fighter will lose and he'll be a nobody translator again.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i cant handle the truth! but seriously dont get your guidance from this shmuck,, hes just scared that his fighter will lose and he'll be a nobody translator again.


Jesus Christ man, he got stopped!!!

You can't win in a more impressive way. Sonnen needs to go back in line. He had his chance! Thats why Championship fights are 5 rounds, not only 3..:confused05:

In a Real fight, sonnen wouldn't be able to fight a second time!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> In a Real fight, sonnen wouldn't be able to fight a second time!


In a real fight round 1 would never end.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

So? It's not like he Knocked him out standing^^ he subed him from his back!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> You can't win in a more impressive way.


Untrue! eheh 

I thought Anderson was going to win in the way most of the others did, round 1 KO, that would be more impressive than being battered and dominated physically for 22 minutes! I wasn't THAT impressed with Brockoli subbing a gassed Carwin, so I am not too impressed by Anderson subbing a gassed Chael either. If Chaels last 3 fights were 5 rounds, he would have lost those too.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I knew he was in for the fight of his life! MMA is all about matchups and styles. 

Even against the worst possible matchup, Anderson comes out on top. There isn't another champion like that!

He's a Legend now and Sonnen can go back in line!


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

You know I would be intrested in this but really it is just to know what excuses people will be saying later on in this forum. Soares lies so much for anderson and tries to manipulate fights so much that I don't believe anything he says. 

Not to say I don't agree with him on the immediate rematch. Sonnen had his chance and got beat. He needs to learn submission defense before he fights top competition again.

On the matter of the rib injury I am going to continue to believe it is BS.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I think he may have had a rib injury but it's probably not as bad as thEy say it is. If it was then silva would have shown alot more pain than he did dieting the fight.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> I think he may have had a rib injury but it's probably not as bad as thEy say it is. If it was then silva would have shown alot more pain than he did dieting the fight.


The fight turned when Chael did this


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

he might have had bruised ribs but to me anderson looked exactly how he does every fight. the difference was sonnen didnt allow him the few minutes it takes for anderson to gage his timing and distance. silva, while standing, was trying to use his movement and footwork but its hard to do that when you got an animal like chael bumrushing you. 

i think even if silva was 100% he'd still have trouble with chael and may lose a rematch. i reccomend chael hire a high level bjj coach and work nothing but armbar and triangle defense.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anybody know what side it was on b/c I watched the fight yesterday and at the end when he gets his hand raised Anderson grabbed at his ribs and started bending over almost doubled over I think.The more I watch and hear the more I believe it


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Respect to Anderson for fighting with an injury, but in reality all of these guys are entering the Octagon with serious injuries. It sucks that they were the ribs, because that's really an injury that's hard to work around, but he worked through it.

And, I have to agree with Soares on the rematch. Sonnen had a great showing, but at the end of the day he showed the same old holes in his game. He needs to tighten it up a bit, fight a match with another contender (possibly Wanderlei?) and then come baCk for a shot. During that time he needs to up his jitz game.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

more info
http://www.fightertrends.com/mma-news/ufc/anderson-silva-out-until-febmarch-2011-due-to-rib-injury/


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Silva looked slower than ever. watch his previous fights and you´ll notice that he wasn´t nearly as lightning fast as he used to be...


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

> Anderson Silva was in the fight of his life this past weekend at UFC 117 as Chael Sonnen backed up his months of trash talk. The challenger took down and punished the champ for all 5 rounds, but Anderson Silva did the impossible. In the last few minutes of the last round he was able to lock up a triangle choke and submit Chael Sonnen. During the fight Silva looked noticeably slower than his usually self, with less head movement and less accurate shots.
> 
> Silva revealed at the post fight press conference that he suffered a rib injury while sparring in preparation for the fight. Silva said he was not using the injury as an excuse for Sonnen’s dominating performance, but it looks like it may have played a big role in the bout. Just today Guilherme Cruz of Tatame magazine posted on his Twitter page that Ramon Lemos, Silva’s BJJ coach, has confirmed that Silva will be out of action until early next year due to his rib injury.
> 
> ...


that made me take the whole article as unreliable. wait till the UFC confirms before anything.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> that made me take the whole article as unreliable. wait till the UFC confirms before anything.




This.



I mean, the fight was just on saturday night. And so far we have only heard from his translator and his BJJ coach. I mean, would you get results back this quick considering it was a sunday yesterday and it is now only monday afternoon? Did all his tests come back that quickly that he's out for 6 months?



Edit:

I'm not saying he didn't have sore ribs. But from the previous report his ribs were not broken. His ribs were not fractured. His ribs were not cracked. I just don't see how anybody could be still fighting if his ribs were in that bad of shape. Look at the Pete Sell fight (I think that's his name, lol). He had enough adrenaline to set up that last KO punch and then crumbled on the ground in major pain. Same with this fight here:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjxHMC4QhMY&feature=related



I just think the rib injury is being inflated. However, if it does come to light that it was that bad I will gladly take anything I said back.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC middleweight champion, Anderson Silva will be out of action until early next year after cracking his ribs in the first round of his come from behind submission win over Chael Sonnen last Saturday at UFC 117.

Speaking via Fighters Only Magazine, Silva’s coach, Ramon Lemos said:

http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=5043


“After the first round he said he broke his ribs. He told me he could not breathe because of the rib. I told him to forget about the rib and work the movement of legs and he would get the triangle…After the fight he went to the hospital and did an x-ray and the doctor said he did not break it, it was just a crack.”

“Anderson is expected to return in February or March. We have not talked, but he has to take care of injuries, he fought twice last year and had an operation on his elbow. This year he made two more fights and now with his rib injury…He is no longer a boy, he is 34 years old.”

Silva, currently 27-4 MMA, 12-0 UFC, secured a massive submission win over Chael Sonnen at the weekend after losing the first four rounds of their UFC 117 contest and Lemos believes he proved a lot of people wrong.

“(The fight) was worthy of a champion. Whoever thinks Anderson is only sharp in the stand-up now has to be more careful when taking him down…on the floor he is increasingly dangerous!”


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

looks like chael does have some power in his GnP.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

spaulding91 said:


> looks like chael does have some power in his GnP.


don't think it was his ground a pound probably a take down or he may has fell weird and chael pressure from top probably did it.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

even if he didnt have a injury already i wouldlnt have been suprised if chael cracked a couple of his ribs, there were several big shots to the ribs anderson took during the fight


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> even if he didnt have a injury already i wouldlnt have been suprised if chael cracked a couple of his ribs, there were several big shots to the ribs anderson took during the fight


Exactly, if he was hurt already then Chael probably just made it more obvious.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

I knew something was wrong right from the get-go, usually Silva feels out his opponent in round 1, but it seemed like he was trying to end the fight early, which was true, due to his rib injury while training for the Sonnen fight. A rematch with a healthy Silva will result in a 2nd Round KO for Silva! 

Chael Sonnen is a glorified Chris Leben. Too much talking, and not enough skills.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

RudeBoySes said:


> I knew something was wrong right from the get-go, usually Silva feels out his opponent in round 1, but it seemed like he was trying to end the fight early, which was true, due to his rib injury while training for the Sonnen fight. A rematch with a healthy Silva will result in a 2nd Round KO for Silva!
> 
> Chael Sonnen is a glorified Chris Leben. Too much talking, and not enough skills.


So, did he hurt his rib in training, or did he crack it during the first round, as it seems now that we are getting conlicting stories......


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

suffersystem said:


> So, did he hurt his rib in training, or did he crack it during the first round, as it seems now that we are getting conlicting stories......


Guessing his ribs was hurt before the fight and during the fight it got injured or worsen.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

there is a ed soares interview out there saying he bruised his ribs in training and rested it 5 days before he got back to training a few weeks out from the fight. bruised ribs suck but not that big of a deal. this is saying he cracked a rib in the first round.

and by the way anderson didnt feel out the first round because chael didnt let him. he was in silvas face from the opening bell.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

suffersystem said:


> So, did he hurt his rib in training, or did he crack it during the first round, as it seems now that we are getting conlicting stories......



According to Silva himself, right after the fight, he stated he injured his ribs while sparring with Machida during training for the Sonnen fight. I assume, in the midst of the Sonnen fight, the injury was punctuated. With a rib injury, it obstructs your breathing, which you never see Silva having a problem with. It clearly hindered his performance.

All you have to do is watch a few of his previous fights, and you'll see, he usually feels out his opponents in the 1st round, and have stellar stamina.





spaulding91 said:


> and by the way anderson didnt feel out the first round because chael didnt let him. he was in silvas face from the opening bell.


Chael is a good wrestler, but he's no Henderson. If you watch the fight, you'll see Silva taking the fight to Chael. Usually, he feels out his opponent, measuring distance, punches, etc. Chael Sonnen didn't bring nothing, watch Silva's fight vs. Dan Henderson. Now Dan Henderson brought it in the first round. Chael just went for a few takedowns.. big deal. If Silva was healthy, he would have pulled a Deiman Maia on Chael.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

> Whoever thinks Anderson is only sharp in the stand-up now has to be more careful when taking him down…on the floor he is increasingly dangerous!


Lol, I don't think Anderson is that dangerous on the ground. He was offering nothing for the whole 23 minutes he was on his back. Then add to the fact that Chael has horrible sub defense and you're left with a mediocre BJJ game.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

It's all good. I was just hearuing different things about his ribs, so I just wanted to be sure. I agree that he did seem a little off, but even then i still think Chael would have a great shot at doing it again......if only he can learn a little submission defence.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> I knew something was wrong right from the get-go, usually Silva feels out his opponent in round 1, but it seemed like he was trying to end the fight early, which was true, due to his rib injury while training for the Sonnen fight. A rematch with a healthy Silva will result in a 2nd Round KO for Silva!
> 
> *Chael Sonnen is a glorified Chris Leben. Too much talking, and not enough skills.*


Chris Leben is 24-6 with only one tko/ko loss to anderson silva:confused02:
still waiting for ufc confirmation.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Lol, I don't think Anderson is that dangerous on the ground. He was offering nothing for the whole 23 minutes he was on his back. Then add to the fact that Chael has horrible sub defense and you're left with a mediocre BJJ game.


Well the injury could have heavily effective his ground game. Cheal has no submission defence right? Anderson was able to put away Dan Henderson, nate, Lutter via submission. All these guys have better submission defence than Chael.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

So Sonnen vs ? for the interim? No way this long of a lay off can be accepted without one.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

box said:


> So Sonnen vs ? for the interim? No way this long of a lay off can be accepted without one.


Not a chance 5 months is nothing...he can fight vitor for the number one contender and still fight AS for the belt in that time period.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Well the injury could have heavily effective his ground game. Cheal has no submission defence right? Anderson was able to put away Dan Henderson, nate, Lutter via submission. All these guys have better submission defence than Chael.


He subbed Hendo because he had him badly rocked from a nasty knee and then finished him off on the ground.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> Chris Leben is 24-6 with only one tko/ko loss to anderson silva:confused02:


Chris Leben is mediocre at best... Slow, Inaccurate, uncoordinated, impatient, a master of nothing.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> *Chris Leben is mediocre at best... Slow, Inaccurate, uncoordinated, impatient, a master of nothing.*


and he wins fights......

I keep seeing different info on silva injury. why no source op? was it broken ribs, bruised ribs what, before or after the fight? i keep seeing different stuff when i search. lol


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> and he wins fights......
> 
> I keep seeing different info on silva injury. why no source op? was it broken ribs, bruised ribs what, before or after the fight? i keep seeing different stuff when i search. lol


Laziness...but in the article it says " speaking Fighters Only Magazine" If u go to the official site of Fighters Only Magazine its on there homepage.

http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=5043


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> *Chael is a good wrestler, but he's no Henderson.*


umm Chael trains with Henderson, and by Hendo's own admission Chael has Olympic standard wrestling. Currently Chael may well have better wrestling than Hendo.



MikeHawk said:


> Lol, I don't think Anderson is that dangerous on the ground. He was offering nothing for the whole 23 minutes he was on his back. Then add to the fact that Chael has horrible sub defense and you're left with a mediocre BJJ game.


I agree. Anderson's ground game isn't all it's cracked up to be. For a BJJ black belt he was very passive on the ground. Only tried 3 or 4 sub attempts the whole fight - which isn't many considering he was on his back for over 20mins of it!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> umm Chael trains with Henderson, and by Hendo's own admission Chael has Olympic standard wrestling. Currently Chael may well have better wrestling than Hendo.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Anderson's ground game isn't all it's cracked up to be. For a BJJ black belt he was very passive on the ground. Only tried 3 or 4 sub attempts the whole fight - which isn't many considering he was on his back for over 20mins of it!


The injury could have played a factor, his BJJ did keep him out of trouble tho. Chael GNP was not donig that much damage so AS probably was just weathering the storm. Hell but in the end his BJJ did win him the fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

So Chael cracked his rib!! Man Chael is as dominant as they come.

This is just cause im sure Silva fan boys will be in here hating. :thumbsup:


ALSO

Henderson admits that Chael is the better wrestler... some of you guys are just.. *sigh*


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> So Chael cracked his rib!! Man Chael is as dominant as they come.
> 
> This is just cause im sure Silva fan boys will be in here hating. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Chael also said he is the best but Randy is bettter and will beat him. We all know AS will kick randy's ass without trying.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Chael also said he is the best but Randy is bettter and will beat him. We all know AS will kick randy's ass without trying.


Lol what.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol what.


In a post fight interview Chael said he is the best but Randy Couture is better and will beat him.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> In a post fight interview Chael said he is the best but Randy Couture is better and will beat him.


Well Randy Couture basically made Chael into the fighter he is today. It is a sign of respect. Lets not take this convo any further cause the whole "he will beat him we all know he would beat him so he beats him" Is just dumb.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

RudeBoySes said:


> According to Silva himself, right after the fight, he stated he injured his ribs while sparring with Machida during training for the Sonnen fight. I assume, in the midst of the Sonnen fight, the injury was punctuated. With a rib injury, it obstructs your breathing, which you never see Silva having a problem with. It clearly hindered his performance.
> 
> All you have to do is watch a few of his previous fights, and you'll see, he usually feels out his opponents in the 1st round, and have stellar stamina.
> 
> ...


chael is a better wrestler and henderson barely uses his wrestling and completely abandonded it in the 2nd round with silva. silva had to strike immediately becasue chael was his face pressuring. 

and to say all chael did in round 1 was a few takedowns is crazy. he outstruck anderson, took him down, and pounded him. you dont get a 10-8 round by going for a few take downs.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

spaulding91 said:


> looks like chael does have some power in his GnP.


LOL no way that was a strike that did that. most likely a takedown. Also, Anderson said he had already injured his ribs before the fight so it was a compounded injury.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't like Ed Soares and I don't believe most of anything he says. I'd question him if he told me the sun was out at 12:00pm.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> I don't like Ed Soares and I don't believe most of anything he says. I'd question him if he told me the sun was out at 12:00pm.


Compared to Chael he's a fount of pure, crystalline truth.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Compared to Chael he's a fount of pure, crystalline truth.


Chael diarrhea's the media for the sake of hyper-marketing. Granted, denying the Lance Armstrong comments didn't exactly earn him the honorary Abraham Lincoln award, but Ed has a history of just being shady.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> The fight turned when Chael did this


I LOVED THAT!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

joey__stalin said:


> I LOVED THAT!


Someone should make that GIF with Anderson saying, WTF and Chael saying, FTW.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

It was pretty cool. I'm sure he didn't want to have his kick caught and have the fight end like Irvin so he probably practiced escaping the catch.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

joey__stalin said:


> I LOVED THAT!


He was not going to end up like James Irvin.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

HexRei said:


> It was pretty cool. I'm sure he didn't want to have his kick caught and have the fight end like Irvin so he probably practiced escaping the catch.


What you witnessed was a display of high level Monkey Jitsu.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson is out... bring on Chael vs. Vitor. 

_*CHAEL SMASH!*_


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2009)

man you guys are worse than church , its good to know that the rib injury explains why he was acting in such a manner during the fight, i bet you Anderson took those shots to face on purpose to avoid blocking his face and getting body shots thought out the fight.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

What the is up with the whining...

Forrest had a broken foot during a fight and didn't say shit until Rogan brought it up. 

Chael Sonnen was interviewed 2 days before the fight and the interviewer mentioned Chael looked pale. Chael said he got sick during the last week and had never been that sick in his life, but he will still fight. You never heard him say anything even once during the pre-fight and post-fight interviews.

GSP didn't say anything after his victory over Alves despite fighting 3 rounds with a torn ligament, until, again, Rogan pointed it out.

Seems like all the Silva fanboys are out in full force after he starts excusing his performance with hurt ribs because you've finally found an excuse to discredit Chael's performance. You stay classy guys.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Avery said:


> man you guys are worse than church , its good to know that the rib injury explains why he was acting in such a manner during the fight, i bet you Anderson took those shots to face on purpose to avoid blocking his face and getting body shots thought out the fight.


It's very difficult to do much of anything with a rib injury, much less defend a takedown or scramble back up. Imagine being slammed onto your back with a cracked rib.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

astrallite said:


> What the is up with the whining...
> 
> Forrest had a broken foot during a fight and didn't say shit until Rogan brought it up.
> 
> ...


Chael did a great job, but ur forgetting anderson silva has been on the fence with his last three fights. AS was in a war Saturday in which he good a good ass whooping but won. Anyone who watches AS knows that AS does not get an ass kicking like that. He looked sloppy standing up, barley did anything on the ground. Chael did a great job but u can't ignore this injury as to a reason y he got the beat down he did. AS said he ribs were injured u gotta believe him, Chael is good but no one expect AS to get his ass kick that bad. U don't get to be the best fighter in the world and receive a beating like that there has to be an explanation.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

If Anderson is going to be out until early next year then would it be out of line to say mayybe they should make an interim title match between Vitor Belfort and Yushin Okami!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> If Anderson is going to be out until early next year then would it be out of line to say mayybe they should make an interim title match between Vitor Belfort and Yushin Okami!


Its 5 months...same time period it took Chael to fight AS after the nate fight.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> Its 5 months...same time period it took Chael to fight AS after the nate fight.


I'm too impatient!:laugh:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> I'm too impatient!:laugh:


ya i know what u mean its killing me waiting to almost a year to see shogun fight again.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Silva forgot a few things like put your hands up and instead of quick hard jabs and kicks on precise spots, throw wild haymakers at the air. Hopefully, he remembers how to fight next March or so.

In the meantime, Sonnen v Belfort is the only fight that makes sense. Okami v Belcher winner would be more deserving though.


----------



## fightfan (Dec 4, 2006)

not sure if this has already been posted but in between the 1st and 2nd rounds after silva gets up off the floor and he walks to his corner he points to his ribs on the right hand side with his left hand and clearly says "ribs" so maybe the rib injury isnt BS.


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

*Anderson had cracked Rib*

I just read after a Xray, that his rib was cracked(fractured) if not broken after the fight 

i dont know about you guys but i had a bruised rib once and felt like dying if i moved, its insane to think he can fight like that even with just a bruised rib .. but cracked ??? Hes NOT HUMAN to be able to do what he did. 

Anderson is the BEST FIGHTER IN THE WORLD. Period


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

DW has said many times, no one ever fights at 100%. If true AS proved he has a very high tolerance for pain, or we can expect his drug test to come back positive. Either way, still impressive he stayed in guard for 22 minutes if true as having someone on top of you while you have a broken rib is one of the worst pains I can imagine.


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

goin in not 100% and having a buised rib going in are completely diffrent.. thats like going in 30%


----------



## yourtenderloins (Aug 26, 2009)

Not commenting on whether or not the injury is confirmed, but commenting on a cracked rib.

I cracked a rib 2 years ago and it is a very hard injury to deal with.

It causes alot of discomfort. It hurts to breath, cough, and or talk. You by second nature take short breaths and avoid major movement and what feels best with the injury is pressure. You can work through it, and once in the heat of the moment you don't notice it all the time, but it's always there, it always hurts, and it always effects you somehow. It's easily a 2 week injury before you start feeling close to 100% again as well.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

yourtenderloins said:


> Not commenting on whether or not the injury is confirmed, but commenting on a cracked rib.
> 
> I cracked a rib 2 years ago and it is a very hard injury to deal with.
> 
> It causes alot of discomfort. It hurts to breath, cough, and or talk. You by second nature take short breaths and avoid major movement and what feels best with the injury is pressure. You can work through it, and once in the heat of the moment you don't notice it all the time, but it's always there, it always hurts, and it always effects you somehow. It's easily a 2 week injury before you start feeling close to 100% again as well.


Ribs are no joke Ive had bruised ribs on both sides and it sucks soooo bad......I never saw him winz once during the fight.....either the guy has a pain tolerence of a coma patient or he was on some serious pain killers.....I hope its not the second one ....I hate AS but if he tuffed it out Ill have some mad respect ....if he used pain killers it will be a killer on his life in the cage


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

He looked in quite a bit of pain as he left the stadium.

My only experience with a rib injury is walking into a lamp-post! To make it worse, I was ogling a lady at the time and not looking where I was going. Needless to say, cracked rib + ego crush = total fail.

It took me about 1 month to recover... but then, I'm no Jedi knight.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

and he stiil finished sonnen. wow..that guy is my hero


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah that's crazy that he actually broke his ribs. I knew he looked off the whole fight. To pull off that win is really an amazing feat:thumbsup:

This is one of those fights were both fighters deserve alot of of credit.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah you really cant take anything from either fighter after this fight.....Andy prooved he can take some major punishment even injured (if true) and Sonnen proved he can back up what he says.......


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive got bruised ribs at the moment and it hurts to even get out of bed...never mind fight!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Yeah you really cant take anything from either fighter after this fight.....Andy prooved he can take some major punishment even injured and Sonnen proved he can back up what he says when fighting an injuried fighter.......


Fixed :thumb02:

P.:. - Im glad people are finnaly getting a hold on what it means to fight with bruised ribs...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Fixed :thumb02:
> 
> P.:. - Im glad people are finnaly getting a hold on what it means to fight with bruised ribs...


 
I wouldnt go that far like I said Im not taking anything from either fighter.....Sonnen only landed a couple body shots lol but yeah ribs will take a lot out of ya!!!


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

This was after round 1


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't buy the rib excuse. If he had a legitimate injury then he's an arrogant fool to fight the #2 MW in the world anyway.

Or it's just an EXCUSE.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

oldfan said:


> I don't buy the rib excuse. If he had a legitimate injury then he's an arrogant fool to fight the #2 MW in the world anyway.
> 
> Or it's just an EXCUSE.


You have Chael as the #2 MW in the world? ...Wow....


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I don't buy the rib excuse. If he had a legitimate injury then he's an arrogant fool to fight the #2 MW in the world anyway.
> 
> Or it's just an EXCUSE.


really? you would rather he pull out of the fight after all that hype.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I don't buy the rib excuse. If he had a legitimate injury then he's an arrogant fool to fight the #2 MW in the world anyway.
> 
> Or it's just an EXCUSE.


Rampage fought Shogun with a cracked rib and the first knee to land broke his rib but I guess thats all false too?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I don't buy the rib excuse. If he had a legitimate injury then he's an arrogant fool to fight the #2 MW in the world anyway.
> 
> Or it's just an EXCUSE.


I actually think was in a really tough position (kinda of his own making)

After his last fight he was on very thin ice with Dana and the UFC, so i figure if he pulled out the fight with this injury (which seemingly is bad but not THAT bad) then Dana and the MMA community would have slaughtered him.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Broken ribs are a urban myth...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Sousa said:


> Rampage fought Shogun with a cracked rib and the first knee to land broke his rib but I guess thats all false too?


Or... he was a fool to do it.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

imrik32 said:


> You have Chael as the #2 MW in the world? ...Wow....


 

So the guy who tooled the #1 PFP fighter in the world for 4.5 rounds doesnt deserve #2 or at least top 5?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd put him at number 2 after 117 for sure!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

G_Land said:


> So the guy who tooled the #1 PFP fighter in the world for 4.5 rounds doesnt deserve #2 or at least top 5?


If said #1 PFP fighter did in fact have cracked ribs during the fight, tooling him for 4.5 rounds doesn't prove much imo.

Before the fight Chael wasn't the #2 Middleweight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

imrik32 said:


> You have Chael as the #2 MW in the world? ...Wow....


me and mma weekly. please enlighten us. who is really #2?


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I like how this is all over some guys opinion on something he heard. Anderson did not have a cracked rib going into that fight. That litterally spells death and the UFC would not let him do it. 

Until I see an X-ray that says this is Anderson's rib from someone other than Ed Soares who lies so much for anderson it is not even funny I will contiue to believe he just had a slightly bruised rib, if that.

I really think this is just an excuse.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Funny how some internet guys feel that they are intitled to doubt the word of an honoured fighter...:sarcastic12:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Cracked rib or not he owned AS for that entire fight....Period...... Injuries happen there isnt a top list of people that beat people who wasnt hurt


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Funny how some internet guys feel that they are intitled to doubt the word of an honoured fighter...:sarcastic12:


and then other internet guys think they are entitled to disagree.

..gosh.. it's..it's like a forum or something.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

oldfan said:


> and then other internet guys think they are entitled to disagree.
> 
> ..gosh.. it's..it's like a forum or something.


Like some kind of online discussion website...


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Funny how some internet guys feel that they are intitled to doubt the word of an honoured fighter...:sarcastic12:


Oh yes. I don't trust fighters excuses.

Rampage- Pre-Rashad, "I am in the best shape of my life!"
Post- "I was not is shape because of my movie and I had a Knee injury."

Lyoto Injury to hand in the first as an excuse and then he did worse in the second fight.

Tito- Need I even start the mile long list?

Do I really need to go through all of them?

Fighters and their managers lie. Plain and simple. I am not saying Anderson did not have something hurt in his rib because it is entirely possible. But I highly doubt it was a cracked rib, and that it was as bad as people are making this out to be. Not fighters go into the cage 100%.

Hell if we are going into things that fighters say I might as well bring up that Chael was sick for weeks before the fight! At least he said it before the fight. I can go on about how the only reason Chael did not finish the fight was because he was sick and could not train properly but we all know that is not true.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> Oh yes. I don't trust fighters excuses.
> 
> Rampage- Pre-Rashad, "I am in the best shape of my life!"
> Post- "I was not is shape because of my movie and I had a Knee injury."
> ...



:shame02: I believed him...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

oldfan said:


> :shame02: I believed him...


 
Me too brotha me too.....damn shame he couldnt finish


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

You can´t really blame someone for other people actions and judge him acordlingly to that, can´t you? 
Not in mma or in any other field of life...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

My minds racing right now.....not to be rude but what?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

G_Land said:


> My minds racing right now.....not to be rude but what?


 hahah I was gonna say that!


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

AmdM said:


> You can´t really blame someone for other people actions and judge him acordlingly to that, can´t you?
> Not in mma or in any other field of life...


I assume he is talking about me saying Anderson is a liar because he is a fighter.

Um yes I can. He lies to us about him being respectful, he lies about his effort in previous fights. He lies to us about him wanting to change weight classes.

And Ed soares is the worst part of him. I don't believe a word that comes out of soares's mouth anymore.

Like after the Maia fight Ed had the balls to say the reason why anderson did not finish was because he could not find the distance. A 5 year old blind kid with no hands could have found the distance with Maia sprinting forward and doing everything he could to engage Anderson. This is why I think Soares is a POS and want another translator for Anderson so we know what he really is saying.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

G_Land said:


> So the guy who tooled the #1 PFP fighter in the world for 4.5 rounds doesnt deserve #2 or at least top 5?


Let me crack your ribs and throw you in a cage against a wrestler see how you fair.It seems like people seem to think MMA is easy or something


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

*Silva out until 2011*

''Anderson Silva’s jiu jitsu coach says his fighter came back to his corner after the first round complaining of a “broken rib”. Ramon Lemos also told Tatame that he does not expect Anderson to return to fighting until around March 2011. 

“After the first round he said he broke his ribs. He said told me he could not breath because of the rib. I told him to forget the rib and work the movement of legs and he would get the triangle… After the fight he went to the hospital and did an x-ray and the doctor said he did not break it, it was just a crack,” he said.

“Anderson is expected to return in February or March. We have not talked, but he has to take care of injuries, he fought twice last year and had an operation on his elbow. This year he made two more fights and now with this rib injury ... He is no longer a boy, he is 34 years old.”

Lemos added that the fight “was worthy of a champion. Whoever thinks Anderson is only sharp in the stand-up now has to more careful when taking him down… on the floor he is increasingly dangerous!”

Anderson took a hammering for several rounds in the headline bout of UFC 117 but managed to submit Chael Sonnen with a triangle just two minutes before the end of the fight. Sonnen was comfortably ahead on points at the time.''

http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=5043

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

seems legit to me:confused02:....


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Sousa said:


> Let me crack your ribs and throw you in a cage against a wrestler see how you fair.It seems like people seem to think MMA is easy or something


 
Yeah because Ive done neither.....I just have no idea what Im talking about do I? God forbid anything goes against Silva


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I think only more painful then a cracked rip, is a broken one!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> I assume he is talking about me saying Anderson is a liar because he is a fighter.
> 
> Um yes I can. He lies to us about him being respectful, he lies about his effort in previous fights. He lies to us about him wanting to change weight classes.
> 
> ...


Whats your problem dude? you sound very bitter towards andy an Ed Soares. Try not to take this stuff too serious.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

It was cracked AFTER the first or second round. I think it's safe to say it was from something Chael did.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I don't buy the rib excuse. If he had a legitimate injury then he's an arrogant fool to fight the #2 MW in the world anyway.
> 
> Or it's just an EXCUSE.


He won the fight and you don't need an excuse for winning.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I don't buy the rib excuse. If he had a legitimate injury then he's an arrogant fool to fight the #2 MW in the world anyway.
> 
> Or it's just an EXCUSE.


No, it's called being a warrior. He had both knees cut open 11 weeks before Lutter, did he mention it, did evil Ed Soares --- after the fight, before the fight?

Dana White hasn't protected fighters from coming back from injury prematurely till the last 1 year or so. This is a very new stance UFC has been taking to fighters' careers.


----------



## b3n129 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think some people have been watching a little too much cartoons and anime thinking a person should be able to fight at 100% regardless of injuries. I hear alot of "Ooh Anderson Silva is considered the best fighter, he shouldn't have any problems with Chael, but Chael pounded his face in for 23 minutes. Rib injury is an excuse, everyone comes in with injuries. No more excuses" 

Some people have to remember that, even tho fighters don't come in at 100%, doesn't mean there isn't a difference in their state of health. An injured rib is a lot different compared to an injured ankle. In MMA, you use your core to perform things such as bobbing and weaving, takedown defense, etc. We saw barely of any from Anderson Silva and those were the keys to neutralizing Chael Sonnen's offense. I mean come on, Chael was clipping Silva with punches standing up, when almost every fighter before him made Silva look like he was in the Matrix. Imagine getting punched hard a few times in the body and then immediately trying to perform a takedown defense. Not so easy huh?

I'm not an Anderson Silva butt-hugger fan, but there really seemed to be something wrong with his movement and the way he fought on UFC 117. All in all, I would love to see a rematch with Sonnen without a rib injury, but an immediate rematch is unnecessary.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

b3n129 said:


> I think some people have been watching a little too much cartoons and anime thinking a person should be able to fight at 100% regardless of injuries. I hear alot of "Ooh Anderson Silva is considered the best fighter, he shouldn't have any problems with Chael, but Chael pounded his face in for 23 minutes. Rib injury is an excuse, everyone comes in with injuries. No more excuses"
> 
> Some people have to remember that, even tho fighters don't come in at 100%, doesn't mean there isn't a difference in their state of health. An injured rib is a lot different compared to an injured ankle. In MMA, you use your core to perform things such as bobbing and weaving, takedown defense, etc. We saw barely of any from Anderson Silva and those were the keys to neutralizing Chael Sonnen's offense. I mean come on, Chael was clipping Silva with punches standing up, when almost every fighter before him made Silva look like he was in the Matrix. Imagine getting punched hard a few times in the body and then immediately trying to perform a takedown defense. Not so easy huh?
> 
> I'm not an Anderson Silva butt-hugger fan, but there really seemed to be something wrong with his movement and the way he fought on UFC 117. All in all, I would love to see a rematch with Sonnen without a rib injury, but an immediate rematch is unnecessary.


That was a good post :thumbsup:

Its amazing that a brand new member has more sense than some of the regulars around here.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I didn't want to see the rematch when a lot of ppl wanted because of Chael's performance. Now that we might have the story told, i want to see it. If true, i'd imagine that Anderson could put on a much better performance than that since cracked ribs hurt like hell.


----------



## b3n129 (Aug 2, 2010)

vilify said:


> That was a good post :thumbsup:
> 
> Its amazing that a brand new member has more sense than some of the regulars around here.


Thanks:thumb02:

Been lurking around here for awhile, felt like its time to speak my mind haha.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

merged with the other Anderson/rib thread.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

*Here's the down-low. .. once and for all*:
1. He originally hurt his ribs training for the Sonnen fight. Silva and Machida brought Satoshi Ishii from Japan, a Judo Gold Medalist, to help train. It was while sparring with Ishii, that Silva injured his rib. 

*Source*:
http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Silva-Submission-Was-Payback-Injury-Layoff-Undetermined-26207

2. The rib was injured even more during the Sonnen fight. This is expected when you are fighting for a title.

3. With injured ribs/fractured ribs, it obstructs your breathing.

Watch any of his previous fights, and you will see stamina, not a problem for Silva. He has gone 5 rounds multiple times.

Also, he usually feels out his opponent in the first round.

As you can see in the Sonnen fight, he did something out of his comfort zone, due to his rib injury, but trying to end the fight early. 

Some writers have been saying Chael layed the "Blueprint" for beating Silva. haha! He has faced plenty of wrestlers or ground fighters .. i.e. Travis Lutter, Carlos Newton, Dan Henderson, Deamian Maia, Forrest Griffin, Nate Marquardt, etc .. 

I have been following Anderson Silva since his days at Pride. And i can honestly say, i knew something was wrong, right from the get-go. 

I have even seen writers claim: "Anderson is getting old". LoL ! 

We will see in Silva's next fight


----------



## b3n129 (Aug 2, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> *Here's the down-low. .. once and for all*:
> 1. He originally hurt his ribs training for the Sonnen fight. Silva and Machida brought Satoshi Ishii from Japan, a Judo Gold Medalist, to help train. It was while sparring with Ishii, that Silva injured his rib.
> 
> *Source*:
> ...


Thank you!raise01:

Just imagine if Anderson pulled out of the fight due to injury. Chael would be writing an encyclopedia of insults for Silva. "Everyone calls him a champion, but I call him a coward. There was a week left, he knew I was gonna give him a beating, and he chose to run away. Silva is no champion, he's a wimp. I am the best."


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> *Here's the down-low. .. once and for all*:
> 1. He originally hurt his ribs training for the Sonnen fight. Silva and Machida brought Satoshi Ishii from Japan, a Judo Gold Medalist, to help train. It was while sparring with Ishii, that Silva injured his rib.
> 
> *Source*:
> ...


Nice post

too bad you´re in the red for it (nasty nuthuggers),
im sure someone will get it fixed for you!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think he's lying at all. He used Lyotos name during the explanation, and I rather go home with pride than lie and go home to face Lyoto, Aldo, King Mo, JDS, Nogueria and tell em "I was so scared! I had to Lie! Im sorry I used ur name Lyoto!" especially since he won.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

RudeBoySes said:


> *Here's the down-low. .. once and for all*:
> 1. He originally hurt his ribs training for the Sonnen fight. Silva and Machida brought Satoshi Ishii from Japan, a Judo Gold Medalist, to help train. It was while sparring with Ishii, that Silva injured his rib.
> 
> *Source*:
> ...


Good read. Nice avatar btw. Did you design that...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't doubt that Anderson was injured... even Chael Sonnen realizes he wasn't himself, so who am I to dub it a lie of any kind? I simply don't like when fighters use the line, 'I'm not trying to take away from so-and-so or make excuses... but...'. Hurt or not, when you decide to make it public knowledge, you're absolutely providing an excuse, be it for your performance or lack-there-of. I don't mind fighters clearing the air. If it's legit, then it's legit. But the whole, 'I'm not trying to make excuses, but...' schtick bothers me in and of itself. It's an excuse, Anderson... a legitimate one, but an excuse nonetheless. 

I also scoff at the level of hypocrisy at this site. That some of you go to such lengths to here defend Silva, yet rip on fighters like Tito Ortiz for doing little different shows your bias in spades. Silva had cracked ribs, which completely forgives his performance. Tito fought Forest with bulging discs in his back, but when he tried to make that known, you ripped him to shreds. I ask you, how are the situations any different? Tim Sylvia did it. He was booed. Brock Lesnar gets knocked around by Shane Carwin following a year long lay off and career/life threatening illness, and all I see are threads about how he was 'exposed'. Ring rust, nerves, and diminished capacity be damned. But when Anderson gets tooled for 4.5 rounds, yet has a potential reason for said occurrence, it's forgivable, understandable... hell, even admirable that he even managed to show up.

So yes, I believe Silva. But I can't believe some of _you_.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

People ripped Tito because he lied about having a fractured skull not because his back was injured.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> ...I simply don't like when fighters use the line, 'I'm not trying to take away from so-and-so or make excuses... but...'. Hurt or not, when you decide to make it public knowledge, you're absolutely providing an excuse, be it for your performance or lack-there-of...


It´s as much of a reason as it´s an excuse.
I prefer to see it as a reason, you prefer to see it as an excuse. 
What you lack to realise, it´s that it´s just your opinion, so talking about it like it´s the ultimate truth and everybody should bow to it...
It´s really not like that things are, sorry being me the one to tell you this!


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

vilify said:


> Whats your problem dude? you sound very bitter towards andy an Ed Soares. Try not to take this stuff too serious.


I have a huge problem with Ed. Anderson I like but he is starting to piss me off a lot lately. 



I like how that is the go to excuse for everyone on this forum when their fighter puts on a bad performance.

"He did not look the same."

That is bull sh*t and everyone knows it. He looked the same that he does in all his fights. He was just getting tooled and that is why it was not the same as the fights where he is completely destroying people. 

Stamina was not an issue in this fight Rudeboy. It was him fighting someone with amazing wrestling. He could not stuff the takedowns like in the newton fight. Hendo tried once to get Anderson to the ground and then did what he always does and tries to prove that he can strike with anyone and got worked.

He did not try to end the fight early. He came out and threw a couple of quick punches and tried stuffing take downs and then got punched in the face and hurt.

Comparing grapplers like Lutter, Forrest, and Maia to Sonnen is ridiculous too. None of them are good at getting people to the ground. And lutter even did get anderson down twice whie being sick from so much weight cutting.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> Belfort vs. Okami for the number one spot :thumbsup:


This is starting to look like the only way to go. Otherwise, Vitor will go, like, a year and a half between fights.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> I have a huge problem with Ed. Anderson I like but he is starting to piss me off a lot lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're totally right, Anderson throws these wild hay makers from the start of the bell every time... and gets knocked around by sub-par strikers every fight. He looked just like Anderson Silva any other fight.

also,
That sucked for Lutter - getting sick from the weight cutting, it's almost as bad as Silva coming in to that fight with BOTH knees cut open by a surgeon 11 weeks prior to the fight. 

That's so unfair that Lutter's weight cutting made him sick though and he STILL had to fight.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Nice post
> 
> too bad you´re in the red for it (nasty nuthuggers),
> im sure someone will get it fixed for you!
> ...



Life is too short to be arguing with personal insults. I make my points with opinions, facts, posts, etc.. about the fighter not the poster .. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Finally, i have come across a writer who knows Anderson Silva's history, and not just from the hype of Sonnen.



> By: Griffin Marsh, MMATorch Contributor
> 
> 
> Without a doubt the UFC 117 Main Event last Saturday night was one of the greatest, if not the greatest title fights in the history of Mixed Martial Arts. Chael Sonnen stepped into the Octagon to challenge the best fighter on the planet after a stacked card. This card had already seen Roy Nelson display his toughness and possibly expose a weakness in top ten heavyweight Junior Dos Santos in his cardio; also, UFC Hall of Famer and former Welterweight Champion Matt Hughes announced to the world he is still relevant today by choking out Brazilian jiu jitsu ace Ricardo Almeida. But none of that matched the main event.
> ...


*Source*:
http://www.mmatorch.com/artman2/publish/Staff_Editorials_19/article_6451.shtml


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice reading, i concur 110% with all in it.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Can't win in a more impressive way? How about not getting your ass beat for 23 minutes, Ed? The ****, seriously. Chael completely deserves an instant rematch, much more than Vitor "I'm overrated as shit after beating a middle tier LHW at a catchweight to get a title shot" Belfort. Seriously, that dude deserves to be nowhere near #1 contender status until he beats a couple other dudes in the division. Seriously if he wants a shot he needs to at least fight ONCE in the damn division. Chael (#2 spot), Okami (#3) and the winner of Marquardt/Paul Harris would probably LOVE to get in there with him and solidify something. 


*No, I don't care what Belfort did outside the UFC at Affliction. He KO'd Matt Lindland who was overrated as hell to begin with (#2 MW in the world!? LOL) but his other competition since leaving the UFC has either been "meh" level competition or losses.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

What i find impressive is how he got to be on top for 23 minutes throwing 320 strikes and in the end the other guy didn´t even had a scratch.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AmdM said:


> It´s as much of a reason as it´s an excuse.
> I prefer to see it as a reason, you prefer to see it as an excuse.
> What you lack to realise, it´s that it´s just your opinion, so talking about it like it´s the ultimate truth and everybody should bow to it...
> It´s really not like that things are, sorry being me the one to tell you this!


Having a 'reason' for fighting poorly more or less equivocates to having an 'excuse'. They are, for all intents and purposes, one and the same. He has a reason, yes, but a reason which _excuses_ his performance. And I appreciate your attempt at condescension, but it here failed miserably... I mean... 'it's a reason... not an excuse'? Come on, dude. I also never stated or gave any impression that anyone should bow to my opinion, so thanks for pulling that out of your arse, as well. I stated little more than my opinion, and my opinion alone, as you have yours. According to you, a reason is not an excuse. According to me, it is. And no offence, but I'll opt to trust my grasp over the English language more than I will yours.

Sorry being me the one to tell you this.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I knew he was in for the fight of his life! MMA is all about matchups and styles.
> 
> Even against the worst possible matchup, Anderson comes out on top. There isn't another champion like that!
> 
> He's a Legend now and Sonnen can go back in line!


Why is everyone running scared of Sonnen? Good thing Dana is in charge. 

My guess, Belfort and Sonnen are going to slug it out for the next shot while Anderson enjoys a long layoff. 

But seriously, end of the line? I mean I can see maybe one or two fights max, but sheesh. Let's not get the duck mobile too warmed up here. :confused02: Anderson basically won via stupid mistake by Chael. Congrats to him. But let's face it, they're going to have to fight again.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Having a 'reason' for fighting poorly more or less equivocates to having an 'excuse'. They are, for all intents and purposes, one and the same. He has a reason, yes, but a reason which _excuses_ his performance. And I appreciate your attempt at condescension, but it here failed miserably... I mean... 'it's a reason... not an excuse'? Come on, dude. I also never stated or gave any impression that anyone should bow to my opinion, so thanks for pulling that out of your arse, as well. I stated little more than my opinion, and my opinion alone, as you have yours. According to you, a reason is not an excuse. According to me, it is. And no offence, but I'll opt to trust my grasp over the English language more than I will yours.
> 
> Sorry me being the one to tell you this.


Reasons and excuses are not exactly the same thing. The nature of an excuse is to "excuse" you from something, to exonerate you from responsibility. A reason can just be a statement of fact that explains a situation or series of events. Ted Bundy's childhood, for example, provides some good reasons, explanation if you will, for his serial killing tendencies. But not excuses.

Silva's rib injury can be either depending on who's talking about it and why.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Having a 'reason' for fighting poorly more or less equivocates to having an 'excuse'. They are, for all intents and purposes, one and the same. He has a reason, yes, but a reason which _excuses_ his performance. And I appreciate your attempt at condescension, but it here failed miserably... I mean... 'it's a reason... not an excuse'? Come on, dude. I also never stated or gave any impression that anyone should bow to my opinion, so thanks for pulling that out of your arse, as well. I stated little more than my opinion, and my opinion alone, as you have yours. According to you, a reason is not an excuse. According to me, it is. And no offence, but I'll opt to trust my grasp over the English language more than I will yours.
> 
> Sorry being me the one to tell you this.


What are you telling there really?
That my words made you somehow realise how short sighted your posts have been? It sure looks like that, since the post quoted has some humility in it, perhaps the 1st time i found that in one of your posts...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Reasons and excuses are not exactly the same thing. The nature of an excuse is to "excuse" you from something, to exonerate you from responsibility. A reason can just be a statement of fact that explains a situation or series of events. Ted Bundy's childhood, for example, provides some good reasons, explanation if you will, for his serial killing tendencies. But not excuses.
> 
> Silva's rib injury can be either depending on who's talking about it and why.


And had AmdM put it in so many words, I'd have responded with 'fair play'. Dismissing my post and putting words in my mouth, however, warrants a different kind of reaction. Solid post. Thanks for the insight.



AmdM said:


> What are you telling there really?
> That my words made you somehow realise how short sighted your posts have been? It sure looks like that, since the post quoted has some humility in it, perhaps the 1st time i found that in one of your posts...


If you found 'humility' in that response, then there's no sense in our conversing, because something is seriously lost in translation between you and I. You dismissed my opinion and attempted to claim I was doing something I wasn't. I called you on it. Can't really make it any clearer than that, senior.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Reasons and excuses are not exactly the same thing. The nature of an excuse is to "excuse" you from something, to exonerate you from responsibility. A reason can just be a statement of fact that explains a situation or series of events. Ted Bundy's childhood, for example, provides some good reasons, explanation if you will, for his serial killing tendencies. But not excuses.
> 
> Silva's rib injury can be either depending on who's talking about it and why.


Reasons and excuses are philosophically & essentially the same. Both are influential but not causal. Both assume the premise of free will (incompatibilistic, libertarian). If you want to argue that AS's injuries "caused" him to fight poorly, that's different. But to say they gave him a reason shows the agent's willingness to choose that choice and use it as an excuse. 

Does that clear things up for everyone? :thumb02:

Now, AS and CS are going to fight again. So the rib excuse will become mute soon enough.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Reasons and excuses are philosophically & essentially the same. Both are influential but not causal. Both assume the premise of free will (incompatibilistic, libertarian). If you want to argue that AS's injuries "caused" him to fight poorly, that's different. But to say they gave him a reason shows the agent's willingness to choose that choice and use it as an excuse.
> 
> Does that clear things up for everyone? :thumb02:
> 
> Now, AS and CS are going to fight again. So the rib excuse will become mute soon enough.


Well I disagree, I think the fundamental difference is that an excuse is intended to alleviate responsibility for something, see my example in your quoted text. I'd say that all excuses could be called reasons, but not all reasons are excuses. It's all about the intent, and Silva doesn't really need an excuse for a fight he won.

But I didn't actually say anything either way about Silva's rib injury. I don't think any of us will ever know for sure about whether it affected his performance or to what degree. A rematch will help clarify things though.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

> "He did not look the same."
> 
> That is bull sh*t and everyone knows it. He looked the same that he does in all his fights. He was just getting tooled and that is why it was not the same as the fights where he is completely destroying people.


You just exposed yourself, it is clear you know nothing about MMA, if you did, if you had the slightest clue you would notice the absence of so many ASPECTS of Andersons typical game and believee me it was not a "different" game plan.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And had AmdM put it in so many words, I'd have responded with 'fair play'. Dismissing my post and putting words in my mouth, however, warrants a different kind of reaction. Solid post. Thanks for the insight.


So you´re the kind of guy that responds to reason according to the number of words... Let´s forget if he´s right, there´s not enough words so i´ll just play dumb...

You should also realise that you´re the one putting words out of place when you point that acusation at me. What i did was simply evaluating your words and behaviour.



Canadian Psycho said:


> If you found 'humility' in that response, then there's no sense in our conversing, because something is seriously lost in translation between you and I. You dismissed my opinion and attempted to claim I was doing something I wasn't. I called you on it. Can't really make it any clearer than that, senior.


I know you´re tryingto dismiss my opinion. You just failed at it since your behavior has changed as sure as of now you realise that:


> I stated *little *more than *my opinion*


So take that for humbling lesson, hope it serves you in future posts. 
If you have any doubts ater this, go read a post of yours form the past days as im sure you´ll be able to see the diference now that i´ve put it in fornt of you.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Well I disagree, I think the fundamental difference is that an excuse is intended to alleviate responsibility for something, see my example in your quoted text. I'd say that all excuses could be called reasons, but not all reasons are excuses. It's all about the intent, and Silva doesn't really need an excuse for a fight he won.
> 
> But I didn't actually say anything either way about Silva's rib injury. I don't think any of us will ever know for sure about whether it affected his performance or to what degree. A rematch will help clarify things though.


The reason I would say all reasons _given_ (key word) are excuses, is because there really aren't any other motives for giving a reasons after an event, but to show that it affected something. And even if there conceivably are, it's certain that Anderson was sharing this for the express purpose of explaining his performance. And true, Anderson doesn't need excuses for winning, but rather a poor performance, both on the feet and ground. His win was essentially the same as Mir's win in Lesnar match 1. Props for pulling it off, but, stupid mistake on Lesnar's part.

BTW, I won't entirely disagree with you if you say the rib injury did cause his performance to decline. Then it _might_ be a legit excuse. The question then is, to what degree of decline did it cause?

We can never answer that. So, let's see a second fight. Mir and Lesnar fought again. Mir and Nog are going to settle the staff infection excuse to see if it was legit. Let's get to the bottom of the rib excuse. And for that matter, let's see of Sonnen's excuse of making a stupid mistake is legit.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> The reason I would say all reasons _given_ (key word) are excuses, is because there really aren't any other motives for giving a reasons after an event, but to show that it affected something. And even if there conceivably are, it's certain that Anderson was sharing this for the express purpose of explaining his performance. And true, Anderson doesn't need excuses for winning, but rather a poor performance, both on the feet and ground. His win was essentially the same as Mir's win in Lesnar match 1. Props for pulling it off, but, stupid mistake on Lesnar's part.
> 
> BTW, I won't entirely disagree with you if you say the rib injury did cause his performance to decline. Then it _might_ be a legit excuse. The question then is, to what degree of decline did it cause?
> 
> We can never answer that. So, let's see a second fight. Mir and Lesnar fought again. Mir and Nog are going to settle the staff infection excuse to see if it was legit. Let's get to the bottom of the rib excuse. And for that matter, let's see of Sonnen's excuse of making a stupid mistake is legit.


The rematch does need to happen. After Chael fights Bisping or Vitor  Which will conveniently give Andy time to (supposedly) heal up.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> The rematch does need to happen. After Chael fights Bisping or Vitor  Which will conveniently give Andy time to (supposedly) heal up.


With that I concur. But frankly, Bisbing seems still a few fights out.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> With that I concur. But frankly, Bisbing seems still a few fights out.


I agree but he did tweet this week talking some shit about Chael, even if he said he was joking later. I kinda wonder if he's trying to use Chael's own tactics to create a false grudge match.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm going to sound like an idiot, but I'm not sure what the rehab is for cracked ribs. I don't think you can do much but tape them up and not train hard for awhile, is that right?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I'm going to sound like an idiot, but I'm not sure what the rehab is for cracked ribs. I don't think you can do much but tape them up and not train hard for awhile, is that right?


I believe that's pretty much it, unless there's fragments that need surgery which doesn't seem to be the case here.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Meh, Anderson wouldn't fight until early next year anyway, so I'm not really disappointed. I hope he makes a good recovery so he can give Vitor/Sonnen/Okami (one of them will for sure get the next match) a good fight. Maybe we can have a fight without excuses again then, justified or not.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think a fight between Belfort and Sonnen should happen to determine the next contender!:thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Why is everyone running scared of Sonnen? Good thing Dana is in charge.
> 
> My guess, Belfort and Sonnen are going to slug it out for the next shot while Anderson enjoys a long layoff.
> 
> But seriously, end of the line? I mean I can see maybe one or two fights max, but sheesh. Let's not get the duck mobile too warmed up here. :confused02: Anderson basically won via stupid mistake by Chael. Congrats to him. But let's face it, they're going to have to fight again.


Don't get me wrong, I truly believe Chael earned himself a rematch someday with this performance. But an immediate Rematch is the worst thing the UFC could do right now. 

Look at it this way. GSP probably already had a conversation with Dana about the fight and the possible Superfight! 

If Dana really gives Sonnen another chance immediately or after Silva fought Vitor or Okami, the chance is high, that he would beat Anderson. That would destroy the biggest fight in UFC History for the Company. 

I just don't see how Dana, GSP and the entire UFC could miss out on this Megafight, wich people will talk about for decades. 

For me GSP is even a bigger threat to Andy then Sonnen. GSP will never get cought in a Triangle/Armbar in the last round. He's also the better striker. 

I think the way it turns out is, that Andy will fight either Okami or Vitor in his comback fight. If he wins and GSP stays undefeated, then I just don't see how this fight can not happen late 2011. 

After that, who knows what will happen?! So in the next 1 1/2 years there won't be a rematch for Sonnen in my mind.

Because GSP is an even bigger draw then Chael Sonnen!

And Cheal didn't lost via stupid mistake. The Problem was, that anderson understanding of Jiu-Jitsu is just that much higher then Sonnen's.


----------

